# 08 550i Transmission malfunction



## BIMMA BOY252 (4 mo ago)

Good morning, Im currently having an issue with my 2008 550i. When driving in automatic mode i get a Transmission Malfunction warning when trying to go over 20 mph. yesterday I decided to drive it in manual mode and it do not give me the warning. Is there anyone out there who have experience this or can give me some insight? I've read somewhere that it could be the speed sensor on the trans, could that be it? Thanks in advance.


----------

